# Weekend in the Ozarks



## Harlequin (May 5, 2016)

I just thought I'd post a few photos of some creatures I found over the weekend in the Ozarks of northern Arkansas.



Sistrurus miliarius, a pigmy rattlesnake. She was about 10 inches long (notice the dried oak leaves for size comparison) and very docile.



Another of her in a bucket for relocation (she was near a person's yard)



Notophthalmus viridescens louisianensis, central newt eft



Brachycybe lecontii, feather millipede



They were everywhere after the rains



Apheloria virginiensis reducta, not sure of common name. Pardon the blurred picture, but this thing would *not* hold still for a photo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ErinM31 (May 5, 2016)

Lovely photos!  I especially love the feather millipedes! Too bad the _Apheloria_ wouldn't stay still!


----------



## xFujimoto (May 10, 2016)

Ah beautiful rattlesnake! And omg the feather millipedes are so cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 23, 2016)

Awesome shots, see any armadillos?


----------



## Harlequin (May 23, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Awesome shots, see any armadillos?


Thanks! I didn't see any that day, but they're all over in that area. They usually come out of their burrows after dark - and destroy everything in sight haha


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 11, 2016)

I missed this.  Really nice shot of the Brachycybe with fungi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gunslinger (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, I agree with everyone else.  Those feather millipedes are really cool.  I have never seen one in person so I am jealous. 

Did you seen any cool beetles?


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 13, 2016)

zonbonzovi said:


> I missed this.  Really nice shot of the Brachycybe with fungi.





gunslinger said:


> Yeah, I agree with everyone else.  Those feather millipedes are really cool.  I have never seen one in person so I am jealous.
> 
> Did you seen any cool beetles?


Thanks! @gunslinger I always encounter a good number of bess beetles and various other composting beetles, but that day I do recall seeing something really cool. I rolled a rotting log to find a rather large cavern with a nearly perfect sphere of ...something, writhing with a cluster of large larvae on top. As I was running through my head what it could be, a female burying beetle came out of the shadows! We have a lot of burying beetles here, but I've never actually seen a female tending a nest before. It was really cool. I gently covered her back up and left them be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

